# bobcat sweeper hydraulic pump?



## mdb landscaping

does anybody out there with a bocat sweeper 72" have a model number of the eaton hydraulic pump that is on the machine? bobcats manual doesnt spec it out and our pump plate is illegible from all the sand beating on it. I need to get a new pump but its hard to shop around without a proper model number. thanks.


----------

